# First Deer



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

My 7yr old has been itchin' to shoot a deer but is too "short" to handle a gun, so we tried the crossbow. This deer came in and he missed the first shot. The buck wasn't sure what happened and he was fortunate to make the second shot count! To say I'm proud is an understatement.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats to the hunter!


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

*Way to go!*

That's great! Nothing better than hunting with your Son. Mine is 16, and it's still the greatest feeling hunting with him and seeing him enjoy the experience. Hope you enjoy many more hunts together.


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

nice buck - never got my first one till 9


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job. Look at that boy smile!!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

thats awesome. My oldest turns 3 in march. I have some time left but I cant wait til he goes. We were at academy the other day and he said he wanted a bow so he could go shoot some pigs.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Way to go to the both of you. Know the feeling, I have three grandsons the oldest of which got his first buck this year. His mom does me proud every once in a while as well.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

